# Les utilisateurs plus âgés et plus vulnérables utilisent l’internet pour prendre des nouvelles de leurs proches pendant la pandémie. (FR)



## Oceanboy

Hello Friends,
I would like to translate the following to make it sound natural in german:
Les utilisateurs plus âgés et vulnérable utilisent internet pour prendre des nouvelles de leurs proches pendant la pandémie.
Die älteren und anfälligen???Nutzer während der Pandemie benutzen das Internet um sich bei ihren Verwandten zu melden??? oder um mal nachzuschauen ob es ihren Verwandten gut geht???

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Oceanboy said:


> prendre des nouvelles


Was bedeutet das?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> Was bedeutet das?


recueillir, enregistrer
Ich glaube, ›entgegennehmen‹ oder ›empfangen‹ würde als deutsche Entsprechung passen.





> *D. −* [Le compl. désigne (le résultat d')une action réglée dont le référent du suj. est le bénéficiaire]
> *1.* [Le compl. désigne le résultat d'une action] *Recueillir, enregistrer*. Anton. _donner_._ *Prendre* les informations, *des nouvelles*, des renseignements, les ordres de qqn_. _Allez le voir et prenez ses conseils_ (Flaub., _Corresp._, 1865, p.34)._Ne me forcez pas à en dire davantage. Je prends vos offres telles que vous nous les donnez_ (Becque, _Corbeaux_, 1882, ii, 9, p.139)._Le patron prend les commandes, la patronne est à la caisse_ (Vailland, _Drôle de jeu_, 1945, p.229).
> PRENDRE : Définition de PRENDRE




Edit:
Auf den zweiten Blick passt ›sich erkundigen (nach)‹ in diesem Kontext besser. Oceanboy kann ja noch erläutern, wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## Frantsi

διαφορετικός said:


> Was bedeutet das?


Im gegebenen Kontext fraglos:
_prendre des nouvelles de quelqu'un = sich nach jemandem erkundigen

_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Frantsi said:


> sich nach jemandem erkundigen


Aus dem Kontext hätte ich das auch angenommen, aber diese Bedeutung (etwas holen, nicht nur nehmen) von "prendre" fand ich ein wenig ungewohnt. Ist aber wohl richtig und eine gute Übersetzung.


----------



## Frantsi

Oceanboy said:


> Les utilisateurs plus âgés et vulnérable utilisent internet pour prendre des nouvelles de leurs proches pendant la pandémie.


_Ältere Menschen und Angehörige anderer Risikogruppen nutzen während der Pandemie das Internet, um sich nach ihren Verwandten zu erkundigen. _

But somewhat more context is required here. Also all other people are supposed to do so. And what does »utilisateurs« mean in the original?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frantsi said:


> And what means »utilisateurs« in the original?


Na ja, ›User‹, was sonst?


----------



## Oceanboy

Hello everyone,

The idea here is that people who live in a retirement home under strict confinement conditions because of Covid-19, can eventually use the internet to FaceTime with their relatives! ( and that way they can “ prendre des nouvelles” of other family members )
L’utilisateur ( internet user )


----------



## Oceanboy

nach jemandem erkundigen= prendre des nouvelles de quelqu‘un.
Thank you that exactly the equivalent! 
What do you think of the suggestions I made in the original post?
I just wanted to make it sound as natural as possible.

thank you again


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Oceanboy said:


> What do you think of the suggestions I made in the original post?


Frantsis Übersetzung ist gut. Die Doppelung « utilisateurs… utilisent » braucht man nicht.


Oceanboy said:


> anfälligen???


Leider nicht so passend in diesem Kontext.


Oceanboy said:


> benutzen das Internet


Das kann man so sagen, aber ›nutzen‹ statt ›benutzen‹ ist besser.


Oceanboy said:


> um sich bei ihren Verwandten zu melden???


Möglich, aber ›sich erkundigen‹ ist besser.


Oceanboy said:


> um mal nachzuschauen ob es ihren Verwandten gut geht???


Man könnte sagen:
um nachzufragen, ob es ihren Verwandten gut geht
… aber die Variante mit ›sich erkundigen‹ ist besser, weil kürzer.


----------



## Frantsi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Na ja, ›User‹, was sonst?


Sorry, Schlabberlatz, for my unsophisticated question, but in _»Les utilisateurs […] utilisent« _I assumed a special meaning of _utilisateurs_. Yes, you wrote the doubling isn’t necessary, but nevertheless, it is in the original! Why?



Oceanboy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The idea here is that people who live in a retirement home under strict confinement conditions because of Covid-19, can eventually use the internet to FaceTime with their relatives! ( and that way they can “ prendre des nouvelles” of other family members )
> L’utilisateur ( internet user )


Sorry, you didn’t mention any »_retirement home under strict confinement conditions_ […]«, you didn’t mention anything like  »eventually«, you didn’t mention anything like »_FaceTime_« in your sentence in #1. In my opinion all your context information don’t fit your sentence in #1. My translation in #6 is futile here.






maison de retraite


----------



## bearded

_Les utilisateurs plus  âgés et vulnérables.. _


Frantsi said:


> Ältere Menschen und Angehörige anderer Risikogruppen


Verzeih, aber wieso _anderer_ Risikogruppen? Ich verstehe 'vulnérable*s*' als ebenfalls auf die 'utilisateurs' bezogen.
Vielleicht_ Ältere Nutzer, die zu Risikogruppen gehören / Ältere, leichter gesundheitsgefährdete Nutzer…_. o.Ä.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Vielleicht_ Ältere Nutzer, die zu [den] Risikogruppen gehören _





Oceanboy said:


> Les utilisateurs plus âgés _et_ vulnérable*s*


_"et" = und_ kann hier mMn wegfallen bzw. sollte es wohl heißen: _"Les utilisateurs plus âgés et plus  vulnérables"_



διαφορετικός said:


> Aus dem Kontext hätte ich das auch angenommen, aber diese Bedeutung (etwas holen, nicht nur nehmen) von "prendre" fand ich ein wenig ungewohnt.


"prendre des nouvelles (de qn.) = sich erkundigen" ist ein feststehender Ausdruck.


----------



## Frantsi

bearded said:


> _Les utilisateurs plus  âgés et vulnérables.. _
> Verzeih, aber wieso _anderer_ Risikogruppen? Ich verstehe 'vulnérable*s*' als ebenfalls auf die 'utilisateurs' bezogen.
> Vielleicht_ Ältere Nutzer, die zu Risikogruppen gehören / Ältere, leichter gesundheitsgefährdete Nutzer…_. o.Ä.


Vielleicht bin ich im Irrtum, aber ich meine es nicht aufgrund der grammatischen Konstruktion und auch nicht aufgrund der Konjunktion »et«, sondern nur aufgrund von Kontext entscheiden zu können, ob nur jene »utilisateurs« gemeint sind, auf die beide Attribute »âgés et vulnérables« zutreffen, oder auch jene, auf die nur ein Attribut von beiden zutrifft. Auch im folgenden Satz würde ich annehmen, dass mit »des […] amis plus âgés et vulnérables« zum Beispiel auch junge Asthmatiker gemeint sind.


> Parmi les nombreuses précautions en ce moment délicat de l’humanité, il est du devoir des plus jeunes d’accueillir des parents et amis plus âgés et vulnérables avec altruisme et fraternité, comme nos parents et grands-parents.
> "Crions du fond de notre âme, courage Italie!"


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frantsi said:


> My translation in #6 is futile here.


Was soll denn falsch daran sein, wenn man von beardeds (offensichtlich berechtigtem) Einwand absieht?  Wozu willst du dein Licht unter den Scheffel stellen?
(Ohne den nachgereichten Kontext wäre:


Frantsi said:


> Ältere Menschen und Angehörige anderer Risikogruppen


… doch auch naheliegender / nachvollziehbarer.)




διαφορετικός said:


> aber diese Bedeutung (etwas holen, nicht nur nehmen) von "prendre" fand ich ein wenig ungewohnt.





JClaudeK said:


> "prendre des nouvelles (de qn.) = sich erkundigen" ist ein feststehender Ausdruck.


Da hatte ich mich auch vertan  Aber egal, die korrekte Bedeutung ist mir ja noch innerhalb der 5-Minuten-Frist klar geworden  (d. h. in der Frist, in der Edits nicht automatisch vom System ausgewiesen werden).


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> die korrekte Bedeutung ist mir ja noch innerhalb der 5-Minuten-Frist klar geworden


_*Pons*_ hätte Dir _gleich_ die richtige Information geben können  :


> prendre des nouvelles de qn  - sich nach jdm erkundigen


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> _*Pons*_ hätte Dir _gleich_ die richtige Information geben können  :


  Ja, das wäre eine gute Idee gewesen, da nachzuschauen. Nach Diaphoretikos’ Frage dachte ich, das sei etwas Seltenes, und habe deswegen den TLFi konsultiert.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Nach Diaphoretikos’ Frage dachte ich, das sei etwas Seltenes


Wenn ich das geahnt hätte (nämlich dass "prendre des nouvelles" eine harte Nuss sein könnte), hätte ich noch gestern Abend auf Oceanboys Post reagiert.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn ich das geahnt hätte (nämlich dass "prendre des nouvelles" eine harte Nuss sein könnte), hätte ich noch gestern Abend auf Oceanboys Post reagiert.


Wie konntest du uns Stümper so im Stich lassen?


----------



## bearded

Frantsi said:


> oder auch jene, auf die nur ein Attribut von beiden zutrifft


In dem Fall müsste auf Französisch der Artikel doch wiederholt werden, oder? _Les .. âgés et les...vulnérables. _


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frantsi said:


> Auch im folgenden Satz würde ich annehmen, dass mit »des […] amis plus âgés et vulnérables« zum Beispiel auch junge Asthmatiker gemeint sind.


Das kann man vielleicht nicht ganz ausschließen, aber was die « parents » angeht, folgt ja noch die Konkretisierung « comme nos parents et grands-parents ». Es sind also ältere Verwandte gemeint. Die Interpretation, dass auch nur ältere Freunde gemeint sind, ist demgemäß doch naheliegend, oder?


----------



## Frantsi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was soll denn falsch daran sein, […]


Ich weiß nicht, ob im Französischen »Les utilisateurs plus âgés et vulnérables« eine angemessene Bezeichnung für »people who live in a retirement home under strict confinement conditions because of Covid-19« ist. Im Deutschen passt hier weder »ältere Menschen und Angehörige anderer Risikogruppen« noch »ältere Nutzer, die zu Risikogruppen gehören«. In Deutschland gibt es 13 Millionen Menschen, die über 70 Jahre alt sind, weniger als 10 Prozent von ihnen leben in Altenheimen.

Auch wenn im Kontext Altenheime und deren Bewohner bereits thematisiert wurden, kann ich bereits den Originalsatz des OP nicht verstehen. Ich verstehe den Satz also nach Oceanboy #8 noch weniger als vorher und möchte bei so viel Unverständnis auf meiner Seite keine Übersetzungen dieses Satzes vorschlagen, befürworten oder diskutieren.



bearded said:


> In dem Fall müsste auf Französisch der Artikel doch wiederholt werden, oder? _Les .. âgés et les...vulnérables. _


Ich weiß nicht, ob der Artikel wiederholt werden müsste, aber _vulnérables_ wäre dann kein Attribut. Meine Unsicherheit bezog sich auf Attribute. Ob mit großen und schnellen Autos auch kleine, die schnell sind, gemeint sind, lässt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nur aus dem Kontext erkennen.

Edit:
Ich sehe gerade an den Auslassungspunkten in »les...vulnérables«, dass du hier »vulnérables« auch als Attribut betrachtest. Ich muss also genauer sagen: Es ist dann aber kein mit der Konjunktion »et« koordiniertes Attribut, worauf sich meine Ausführen beziehen, sondern ein Attribut einer mit der Konjunktion »et« koordinierten Nominalphrase, bei der es natürlich keine Zweideutigkeit gibt.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Das kann man vielleicht nicht ganz ausschließen, aber was die « parents » angeht, folgt ja noch die Konkretisierung « comme nos parents et grands-parents ». Es sind also ältere Verwandte gemeint. Die Interpretation, dass auch nur ältere Freunde gemeint sind, ist demgemäß doch naheliegend, oder?


Für mich ist das nicht naheliegend und es wäre wohl bedauerlich – für die jungen Asthmatiker.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> In dem Fall müsste auf Französisch der Artikel doch wiederholt werden, oder? _Les .. âgés et les...vulnérables. _


Nein, nur den Artikel wiederholen kann man nicht.

entweder
1) les utilisateurs plus âgés et vulnérables (de la maison de retraite) (OP) =  die älteren und krankheitsanfälligen Nutzer (des Alterheims)
oder
2) les utilisateurs plus âgés et les vulnérables  => les utilisateurs plus âgés et les utilisateurs vulnérables
oder
3) les utilisateurs plus âgés et les plus vulnérables = die älteren und die am meisten krankheitsanfälligen Nutzer
oder
4) Les utilisateurs plus âgés et   plus vulnérables ↓




Frantsi said:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob der Artikel wiederholt werden müsste, aber _vulnérables_ wäre dann kein Attribut.
> [.....]  lässt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nur aus dem Kontext erkennen.


Bei dem nachträglich gegeben Kontext "Altersheim" tippe ich wie _bearded_ auf _"Ältere, leichter gesundheitsgefährdete Nutzer_ / "die älteren*, *krankheitsanfälligen Nutzer"/ "die älteren und daher krankheitsanfälligeren Nutzer"
Vergl.:


JClaudeK said:


> _"et" = und_ kann hier mMn wegfallen bzw. sollte es wohl heißen: _"Les utilisateurs plus âgés et [donc]  plus vulnérables"_


----------

